# Gaurdian Angels biblical???



## Mary (Jun 2, 2004)

Fools rush in where angels fear to tread.

As a Catholic I was taught that I had a guardian angel. There is even a little prayer (&quot;Angel of God, my guardian dear...&quot; is all I can remember any more) that they taught us. A few days ago, something about &quot;my guardian angel&quot; popped out of my mouth, and as soon as I said it, I realized, I have no clue whether Protestants believe in guardian angels...

So here's my question:
Is this another little piece of mis-information from my old friends in Rome, or is it ACTUALLY BIBLICAL? If YES, give me Verses to back up your answer. If not, 'splain that as well.

I am constantly amazed at what I don't know...

When I die, they are going to have to smooth this expression off my face for the viewing...

uzzled:

Mary 

Thanks for your input! Pistons rule! :bs2:



Title edited by puritansailor

[Edited on 7-18-2004 by puritansailor]


----------



## a mere housewife (Jun 2, 2004)

Children at least do: Christ said that their angels always stand before the Father's face in heaven.

I don't know if that means we are &quot;assigned&quot; angels, but certainly, they that are with us are more than they that are against us, and will bear us up in their arms, lest we dash our foot against a stone.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jun 2, 2004)

The Bible speaks of angels gaurding us and minstering to those who will inheret eternal life (Heb. 1). But Scripture never says we will have a personal gaurdian angel assigned to us. That is just folklore. IN fact, the Bible tells us very little about the angels, with good reason. we are not suppose to focus on them but on Christ. The angels are fellow servants in the struggle of salvation and our war with the Dragon. That's all we need to know. We can ask them the rest in eternity.

[Edited on 6-3-2004 by puritansailor]


----------



## py3ak (Jun 2, 2004)

While I don't think there is warrant to be so dogmatic as to state that we each have a &quot;guardian angel&quot; angels do minister to us. One area of their ministry that I find particularly encouraging to think about is based on the story of Lazarus and the rich man. You recall that Lazarus died and the angels carried him to Abraham's bosom. It is a comforting thought that Christ sends His angels for believers when they die.


----------



## rembrandt (Jun 2, 2004)

When I was being catechized by Rome as a young boy, we had to name our guardian angel. I named mine &quot;Jason&quot; after Jason in &quot;Friday the 13th&quot; (or whatever movie it was). I felt really bad about it... :no:


----------



## cupotea (Jun 2, 2004)

[quote:08108e1f96][i:08108e1f96]Originally posted by puritansailor[/i:08108e1f96]
IN fact, the Bible tells us very little about the angels, with good reason. we are not suppose to focus on them but on Christ. 
[Edited on 6-3-2004 by puritansailor] [/quote:08108e1f96]

That was my thoughts too Patrick. I know of people who collect angel figurines probably to bring them good luck, most of them are Catholics. They probably attribute to them divine powers of an omnipresent and omnipotent Heavenly Father, which is idolatry.

In all honesty, I believe that all these figurines are a violation of the 2nd Commandment.

My :wr50:


----------



## Mary (Jun 2, 2004)

[quote:ea069cc9a2][i:ea069cc9a2]Originally posted by rembrandt[/i:ea069cc9a2]
When I was being catechized by Rome as a young boy, we had to name our guardian angel. I named mine &quot;Jason&quot; after Jason in &quot;Friday the 13th&quot; (or whatever movie it was). I felt really bad about it... :no: [/quote:ea069cc9a2]

Wow. I'm still laughing about that. You'd better hope your guardian angel has a great sense of humor! I'd be pretty ticked off if somebody decided to call me &quot;Carrie&quot;...

I know there are angels in the Bible (I'm slow, but I'm not THAT slow) - I was trying to get at the personal, assigned guardian angel thing...So what you're all saying (if I get you right) is that we don't have one &quot;shadow&quot; angel, whose job it is to follow us through life and help us out. Do I have it right?

Mary :bs2:


----------



## Mary (Jun 2, 2004)

[quote:b5ae28d327][i:b5ae28d327]Originally posted by CajunBibleBeliever[/i:b5ae28d327]
[quote:b5ae28d327][i:b5ae28d327]Originally posted by puritansailor[/i:b5ae28d327]
IN fact, the Bible tells us very little about the angels, with good reason. we are not suppose to focus on them but on Christ. 
[Edited on 6-3-2004 by puritansailor] [/quote:b5ae28d327]

That was my thoughts too Patrick. I know of people who collect angel figurines probably to bring them good luck, most of them are Catholics. They probably attribute to them divine powers of an omnipresent and omnipotent Heavenly Father, which is idolatry.

In all honesty, I believe that all these figurines are a violation of the 2nd Commandment.

My :wr50: [/quote:b5ae28d327]

Now THAT'S an excellent point...The focus IS supposed to be Christ. When I think back to all the prayers I used to know by heart (I am thinking now of St. Michael, because he was sort of a protector too), when really, it's a sleight of hand by satan to keep us distracted and not focused on Jesus. I used to know so many prayers. This is embarrassing to admit, but I proably knew more prayers (to saints, mostly) than I knew Scripture verses.

Mary :no:


----------



## Puritanhead (Dec 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> The Bible speaks of angels gaurding us and minstering to those who will inheret eternal life (Heb. 1). But Scripture never says we will have a personal gaurdian angel assigned to us. That is just folklore. IN fact, the Bible tells us very little about the angels, with good reason. we are not suppose to focus on them but on Christ. The angels are fellow servants in the struggle of salvation and our war with the Dragon. That's all we need to know. We can ask them the rest in eternity.
> [Edited on 6-3-2004 by puritansailor]



Well said Puritansailor-- we should avoid cultic, new age obsession with angels. They have a role to play, but shouldn't cloud our focus on Christ.


----------

